# Soldiers Want a Bigger Bang



## 102first_hussars (Jun 5, 2007)

Nearly 80 percent of Soldiers said in a recent survey they are satisfied with their weapons, though almost half recommended a replacement for the standard-issued M9 pistol or ammunition with more stopping power.

Additionally, nearly 30 percent of Soldiers in the December 2006 survey, conducted on behalf of the Army by the Center for Naval Analyses, said the M4 carbine should be replaced or more deadly ammunition fielded.

"Across weapons, Soldiers have requested weapons and ammunition with more stopping power/lethality," the report said.

The study was commissioned by the Army's Project Manager for Soldier Weapons to address concerns raised by Soldiers returning from combat about the dependability and effectiveness of their small arms.


Defense Tech: Soldiers Want a Bigger Bang


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 6, 2007)

Been saying it for years.....

I even said it myself several times on this forum.


----------



## R-2800 (Jun 6, 2007)

they should bring back the .45


----------



## timshatz (Jun 6, 2007)

Good read.


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jun 6, 2007)

I guess when those terrorist thugs rush at you screaming "Allah Ackbar" you had better stop then soon because they don't give up.


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 6, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Been saying it for years.....
> 
> I even said it myself several times on this forum.



Yep, the old 7.62 Vs 5.56 argument.


----------



## Glider (Jun 7, 2007)

Show me a soldier who doesn't want a bigger bang.


----------

